# I lost my fuel pump because:



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

1. contaminated fuel
2. water/mud contamination
3. combination of above
4. ran out of fuel frequently
5. dang if I know
6. never lost one....yet


This seems to be a big problem with the efi atv's, but I am curious why it's happening so much. We are going to figure a way to replace them more reasonably no doubt. But I think we need to figure out why it is happening so much. I have good friends at the dealership here that work on three different lines including the brutes. They have sold about 30 units a year in the 750 line since 2008. They have not replaced one pump in any of them to date, including two other lines with efi as well. I realize this is a small part of the market, but it is at 100% no failure. ( Now mine will probably go out now.....:aargh4: )

Never posted a poll in here yet, hope this works!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

it will. My buddy has a 09 and he had his snorkeled from the get go along with the gas tank check valve and his just went out. Just a common problem and someone needs to make an aftermarket pump


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I thought about starting a pole about this but forgot. Seems like a lot of guys have lost their pumps, but I'd guess it's a small percentage. Kinda like the small percentage of guys who had a stator burn up or fail on their grizzly 700s...just so happens I'm one of those lucky few. Probably will lose my pump soon lol.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

their are some write ups on aftermarket pumps that do work but they have problems of their own. so we are all stuck with the oem for now.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

kawi wants to much for most of their parts


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

$500 for a OEM pump us crazy, but its something u got to have


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> $500 for a OEM pump us crazy, but its something u got to have


 Just like the gas prices.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I've seen some fuel pump issues in just the last two weeks, have most people taken the poll that have pumps? Just checking.

Also now that I have had some time to take a pump module apart I'm still confident that a replacement pump can be used. Now I have to get to the auto parts house and look over the pumps they carry. I'll keep everyone up to date what I find.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just ordered another pump. This will be my 3rd on a 2008 brute with mabe 700 miles


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been trying to figure out a way to replace the Kawi fuel pump for a cheap aftermarket pump for some time now and the link below is any and all info I have found while working on this. The comment below the link is my last entry in that thread. Yes I have accepted defeat. As of right this moment Kawasaki has won.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13120

Well...I reeeeaaaaaaallllly do not want to accept defeat. However, 3 different fuel pumps, about half a dozen different brass fittings, couple feet of fuel line and many many differnt pump configurations. I think I am going to break down and order the Kawi pump and just go ahead and fix Ole Bessy up right. I figure I might as well pay the 500 bucks for the Kawi pump and know that it is fixxed right seeing as how so far I have spent a little over 200 already trying to find a cheap alternative for everybody and I still haven't gotten her to run right. I am sorry everybody I was really hoping to help us all out with this.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

jct did you use the original module in all of the pumps you tried? Because it looks to me like you must use the stock pressure regulator in thats in the module.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes. Every pump and configuration I tried I kept the stock regulator.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> Yes. Every pump and configuration I tried I kept the stock regulator.


Dang your not giving me a warm fuzzy feeling about this LOL.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

The only fuel related problem I have had with mine was the harness was pulled too tight from the factory and shorted out, simple wire job and was like new.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I havn't lost one yet (knock on wood) and I ride deep mud and water every time out on my brute. One thing that I do that I don't think anyone else does is change the fuel strainer out in the bottom of the pump routinely (at least about every 3 months) and I'm sure it doesn't need it near that often, but I know that bad gas, water, and debris that finds its way in the tank definitely will kill the pump.... so for no more than a new Airtex fuel strainer costs why wouldn't you change it and try to keep that stuff filtered out and also help keep the pump flowing freely through a clean filter rather than a clogged one? I mean, most people routinely change their fuel filters in their vehicles right?....so to me this is the same thing. AIRTEX fuel strainer part # FS139 at AutoZone runs less than $20.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good idea filthy between a dirty filter and guys running them on empty all the time that pump has to work hard and cant be good on it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its been doing the job for me... And 3 out of 4 people that ask me about fuel pump issues usually try just the new filter and it cures their problem so I think it makes sense.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*This is what I use...*

I've had one of these on my bike since new, keeps the dirt out! No issues with my pump... Profill australia


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Be it an EFI atv or a car, constantly running with less than 1/2 tank of fuel will shorten the pumps life. Being submerged in fuel is what helps keep the pump cool and keeps the inlet somewhat gravity fed.

On the cats some one figured out using a foxbody mustang fuel pump, I'm sure there's one out there that could be made to work on the brutes as well, but the R&D to find it might make it cost prohibitive.


----------

